# Wards Hawthorne 1942 Victory Ladies Bicycle



## Jsoutcelt (Feb 27, 2016)

I bought this at an estate sale. I thought about restoring it but do not have all the skills or the money. I believe it is a Wards Hawthorne 1942 Victory Ladies Bicycle. I believe it is all original except the front light. I now am interested in selling. It is large and heavy to sell on Ebay since it is hard to ship. I would hate to sell it in parts. 
My first question is am I correct about the Bike?  Second any idea of value in the condition it is in? Third suggestions on the best way to sell? The only other alternative is to get it over hauled and ride it?
. Thanks


----------



## dogdart (Feb 27, 2016)

could you post the serial number?


----------



## Jsoutcelt (Feb 27, 2016)

Where do I find the serial number? Thanks


----------



## Jsoutcelt (Feb 27, 2016)

Found it took a light some cleaning etc A00384


----------



## dogdart (Feb 27, 2016)

second series "A " would indeed be a 1942 Cleveland Welding built bike.  they only made bicycles till February of 42 due to the war


----------



## Jsoutcelt (Mar 9, 2016)

Thank You any idea on value?


----------

